#ubuntu-dk 2011-10-24
<Ubuntubruger0> he
<Ubuntubruger0> hey
<Ubuntubruger0> er da nogle af jer der har erfaringer med fit pc ?
<Ubuntubruger0> ?
<decibyte> desværre ikke. de ser ellers ret spændende ud.
<Ubuntubruger0> Ja det må jeg sige
<Ubuntubruger0> Skal bruges som server med nogle hjemmesider på med cms systemer
<Ubuntubruger0> Tror du at den kan klarer det?
<decibyte> det tror jeg sagtens. det afhænger selvfølgelig af hvor meget præs der er på dine sider.
<Ubuntubruger0> Hvis vi snakker 20 besøgende om dagen?
<Ubuntubruger0> Hvad ville der forekomme hvis den får et pres på for mange?
<Ubuntubruger0> lukker den så ned?
<decibyte> men jeg overvejer selv at skifte min hjemmeserver ud med noget i den stil, så jeg ville godt turde
<decibyte> næh, så svarer den bare langsomt. ligesom "almindelige" servere der bliver udsat for meget load
<decibyte> den kan _sagtens_ trække 20 daglige besøg
<decibyte> hvor har du fundet den henne?
<Ubuntubruger0> hos linuxshoppen?
<Ubuntubruger0> http://www.opencompany.dk/products.php?showvariant_id=9153
<decibyte> okay. ja.
<decibyte> jeg har set mig mere lun på deres arm-maskiner, men det er vist mest bare for at prøve noget lidt mere eksotisk.
<decibyte> men kort sagt: jeg tror sagtens du kan drive nogle små hobbysites fra sådan en dims.
<Ubuntubruger0> Ja
<Ubuntubruger0> Dog er den strømbesparende som er alder vigtigst
<Ubuntubruger0> Hvad med SSH ?
<Ubuntubruger0> Kan man få det på den`?
<Ubuntubruger0> Det kan man vel nok, har tænkt mig at sætte en linux server edition på.
<Ubuntubruger0> Spørgsmålet er vel bare om man kan lave remote fra serveren?
<decibyte> det er lige præcis strømforbruget jeg også gerne vil bringe ned
<decibyte> du kan sagtens ssh'e ind i den
<Ubuntubruger0> Nice
<Ubuntubruger0> Hvad har du selv nu?
<Ubuntubruger0> 6 vatt er vel 150 kroner om året?
<Ubuntubruger0> omkring der?
<decibyte> lige nu er det en alm desktopmaskine jeg har stående. den larmer og sluger strøm.
<decibyte> jeg ved ikke hvad 6w er om året.
<decibyte> jeg er nødt til at smutte nu. held og lykke med det :)
<Ubuntubruger0> jo tak
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål hvis jeg har fler bruger, og ændre gconf-editor indstillinger, påvirker det alle bruger på systemet?
<nikolaj_basher> Noget der kan svar på mit spørgsmål tidliger: Påvirker det alle bruger hvis man ændre noget i gconf-editor? og hvordan kan man evt. få det til at gælde alle brugere?
#ubuntu-dk 2011-10-25
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål nogle der kender noget til gconf-editor
<TLE> nikolaj_basher: ja
<nikolaj_basher> TLE, Hvis jeg ændre i gconf, med root påvirker det så alle?
<TLE> aner det ikke
<nikolaj_basher> TLE, Det er fordi jeg vil gerne ændre at update mageren ikke poper op for alle bruger, så jeg kan styre det med administratoren
<nikolaj_basher> TLE, ok
<nikolaj_basher> :-)
<TLE> det gør det lidt nemmere hvis du bare inkludere dit egentlig spørgsmål med det samme ;)
<TLE> egentlige
<TLE> men egentlig ville jeg tro at det bliver styret automatisk alt efter visse rettigheder du giver brugerne
<soren> Ja, den burde ikke dukke op, hvis den pågældende bruger ikke har rettigheder til at opdagere systemet.
<decibyte> det gør den altså heller ikke hos mig. ikke at det hjælper på dit problem.
<nikolaj_basher> decibyte, har du en alm bruger som kun har desktop rettigheder
<decibyte> nikolaj_basher: jeps. og der dukker update manageren aldrig op.
<nikolaj_basher> decibyte, Super tak for svaret
<nikolaj_basher> og så jer andre :-)
<decibyte> dvsl
<Ubuntubruger9> Hey når jeg prøver at installere ubuntu via en cd kommer den med graphics initialization failed fejl under boot hvad kan man gøre ved det?
<stix> Ubuntubruger9: prøv at kryds nogle af de her ting af: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_R41Ysnc-DDM/TQALPkLJvfI/AAAAAAAAAEU/BdcdPmeR8p4/s1600/02_acpi_off.JPG
<stix> start med de 3 øverste
<Ubuntubruger9> hmm hvor ser du de valg muligheder henne? :)
<Ubuntubruger9> nu prøvede jeg lige at genstarter computeren nu skriver den error 0400 reading sector 353256
<Ubuntubruger9> og ikke den anden fejl
<Ubuntubruger7> ?spørgsmål er der forskel på hvor mange apps der er mulighed for at installere i ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu,
<Ubuntubruger7> ?spørgsmål hvilken form for -buntu har man størst mulighed for at ændre design i?
<TLE> Ubuntubruger7: til dit første spørgsmål, simple svar, nej
<Ubuntubruger7> ok
<TLE> der er dog nogle programmer som er integreret en del med skrivebordsmiljøet og som man derfor får mest glæde af med det skrivebordsmiljø som det hører til
<TLE> men det hører til detaljerne
<TLE> hvad angår dit andet spørgsmål, mener du at ændre tema og den slags
<TLE> i øvrigt er der jo den ting at sige, at en af de måder som visse skriveborde holder sig "letvægts" på, er ved kun at inkludere et værktøjssæt til grafiske programmer, f.eks. gtk
<Ubuntubruger7> ja, ændre tema, ændre udseende på unity og lignende
<TLE> og det kommer man til at gå på komprimis med med hvis man vil kunne installere alle programmer
<Ubuntubruger7> hvad tænker du på med alle programmer ? at være konstant poweruser eller ?
<TLE> Ubuntubruger7: der må jeg være dig svar skyldig, jeg vil umiddelbart tro at der er bedre understøttelse for den slags, samnt temaer på nettet osv til de større skrivebordsmiljøer, gnome og kde, men det er jeg ikke sikker på, måske nogle andre vil byde ind
<Ubuntubruger7> tak. lige noget helt andet: er det ikke mulighed for at gøre så jeg har ejerskab over en mappe, så det er permanent ? jeg har haft nogle problemer med at jeg hele tiden har skulle give mig selv ejerskab over en mappe, og jeg vil godt gøre så jeg har ejerskab over den selv efter jeg har lukket min computer ned og startet den op igen
<TLE> er det på en ekstra HD eller noget
<TLE> normalt bør det virke uden problemer
<Ubuntubruger7> nej det er mappen usr/share/themes
<TLE> men det er jo en systemmappe, den burder du ikke have brug for at ejerskab over
<TLE> hvis det er fordi du vil installere nye temaer bør det være muligt som en almindelig bruger
#ubuntu-dk 2011-10-26
<Ubuntubruger7> ?spørgsmål kan man ikke installere, så der både er unity 2d og det gamle interface på ubuntu 11.10 samtidig ?
<stix> mener du gnome?
<Ubuntubruger7> ja det tror jeg... det interface der var i 10.10 sammen med unity i 11.10..
<Ubuntubruger7> ...?
<Ubuntubruger9> ?spørgsmål kan man ikke installere den proceslinje der var øverst i gnome før i tiden, samtidig med man har unity ?
<Ubuntubruger5> ?spørgsmål
<Ubuntubruger5> ?spørgsmål kan jeg ikke installere den "sidebar" der er ubuntu unity, hvis jeg bruger det gamle gnome shell, og gerne vil beholde det, men samtidig med også bruge det andet?
<Ubuntubruger6> Hej kan ikke finde ud af at hente sine driver til min notebook det er en packedbell tm85
<Ubuntubruger6> nogen der kan hjælpe mig
#ubuntu-dk 2011-10-27
<decibyte> ?spørgsmål nogen med forstand på mysql? efter at have opgraderet min server til 11.10 vil mysql ikke starte. den siger:
<decibyte> Can't start server : Bind on unix socket: Permission denied
<decibyte> Do you already have another mysqld server running on socket: /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock ?
<stix> hejsa
<stix> prøv at kør en: netstat -alnp |grep 3306
<decibyte> det er mysql 5.0, hvis det gør nogen forskel
<stix> det betyder ikke noget
<stix> får du noget output?
<decibyte> nix
<stix> okay, prøv med: ps aux|grep sql
<decibyte> der kommer kun ting frem med postgre
<stix> okay
<stix> hvordan prøver du at starte mysql?
<decibyte> sudo service mysql start
<stix> og du har en mysql user?
<decibyte> aner det ikke...?
<stix> cat /etc/passwd |grep sql
<decibyte> jo, det har jeg
<decibyte> det virkede jo også før opdatering
<stix> hvad siger: /etc/init.d/mysql start ?
<decibyte>  * Starting MySQL database server mysqld
<decibyte>    ...fail!
<decibyte> og så kiggede jeg i error.log hvor de førnævnte fejl står
<stix> hvad sker der hvis du kører: sudo mysqld_safe--user=mysql
<stix> sudo mysqld_safe --user=mysql
<decibyte> nohup: ignoring input and redirecting stderr to stdout
<decibyte> Starting mysqld daemon with databases from /var/lib/mysql
<decibyte> mysqld_safe[16719]: started
<decibyte> STOPPING server from pid file /var/lib/mysql/blackfin.pid
<decibyte> mysqld_safe[16733]: ended
<stix> den stopper den selv igen?
<decibyte> ja, jeg gjorde ikke noget
<stix> Prøv med lidt mere på: /usr/bin/mysqld_safe --datadir=/var/lib/mysql --socket=/var/lib/mysql/mysql.sock --pid-file=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid --basedir=/usr --user=mysql
<decibyte> samme resultat
<decibyte> ls -l /var/run/mysqld/
<decibyte> hov, forkert vindue :)
<decibyte> hvis nu jeg afinstallerer 5.0 og installerer den nyeste, vil den så beholde mine databaser osv?
<decibyte> nå, nu fjernede jeg mysql-server-5.0 og installerede mysql-server (5.1) i stedet. og så virker det.
<decibyte> der var en her der skrev noget om ændringer i en apparmor fil. jeg kan se at det også har ændret sig hos mig. måske det havde været nok at ændre den så: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1861136
<decibyte> squeezeboxserver der i gamle dage var afhængige af 5.0 kan tilsyneladende godt lide 5.1 nu. så nu er alle vist glade :)
<decibyte> stix: tak for hjælpen.
<stix> sorry var lige væk, men godt det virker :)
<Ubuntubruger1> ?spørgsmål hvordan installerer jeg dansk sprogpakke i kubuntu? jeg har været inde hvor man vælger sprog men der er kun muligheden amerikansk engelsk, og der er ikke nogen knap der hedder tilføj sprog eller lignende...
<stix> prøv at kør en: dpkg_reconfigure lz_data
<stix> rettelse: dpkg reconfigure tzdata
<stix>  husker sq så dårligt :)
<stix> Ubuntubruger1: du kan også prøve at : apt-get install language-pack-kde-da-base
<Ubuntubruger1> jeg prøver
<Ubuntubruger1> det ser ud til terminal kommandoen virker :)
<Ubuntubruger1> det virkede -.. tak
<tjohansen-arb> halløj
<tjohansen-arb> et hurtigt script spørgsmål.
<tjohansen-arb> hvis jeg kører kommandoen "VBoxManage controlvm WebServer2 savestate" manuelt så funger den fint
<tjohansen-arb> hvis jeg kører samme kommando i en chmod -X .sh fil med sudo så kan den ikke finde den registerede virtuelle maskine?
<tjohansen-arb> Jeg er på ingen måde en hej til scripts
<tjohansen-arb> haj
<[dmp]> tjohansen-arb: hvis du kan køre VBoxManage uden sudo "i hånden", så burde det heller ikke være nødvendigt i et shellscript
<tjohansen-arb> Errr ja det er der problemet ligger... men hva hvis nogle af kommandoerne kræver sudo og andre ikke skal være?
<tjohansen-arb> altså i et script
<tjohansen-arb> I samme script har jeg nogle "mv" af nogle log
<tjohansen-arb> filer
<tjohansen-arb> de kræver sudo
<decibyte> hvis du laver en .sh-fil med KUN den kommando og kører den uden sudo, virker den så?
<[dmp]> tjohansen-arb: så skriver du sudo foran de kommandoer der behøver sudo i scriptet :)
 * decibyte skulle til at sige det samme som [dmp]
<[dmp]> tjohansen-arb: ..når du skriver chmod -X .sh, så mener du vel chmod +x .sh ? (min chmod kender ikke -X)
<tjohansen-arb> Jamen, vil den så ik først spørge efter godkendelse når den når til den sudo kommando? og hva så hvis det skal gøres til et cron job?
<[dmp]> tjohansen-arb: kommer an på din opsætning (du kan godt sætte sudo op til at ikke kræve password)
<tjohansen-arb> ok, vil prøve mig lidt frem.
<[dmp]> tjohansen-arb: hmm, men ellers kan du vel køre det som root, og så bruge sudo til at skift til din alm user, når der skal køres non-sudo ting
<tjohansen-arb> kan man "vende" den om på den måde?
<[dmp]> tjohansen-arb: joda. sudo har en -u og -i/-s der er værd at se nærmere på
<[dmp]> tjohansen-arb: "sudo -u dennis whoami" -> giver "dennis"
<tjohansen-arb> smart vil prøve den
<tjohansen-arb> lille ekstra ting, hvis && commandoen ikke er pause nok hva skriver man så?
<[dmp]> tjohansen-arb: && giver ikke en pause. sleep <sekunder>, så sleep 2, venter 2 sekunder
<tjohansen-arb> && venter med næste kommando til den første er udført ik?
<[dmp]> tjohansen-arb: "kommandoa && kommandob" kommandob udføres hvis kommandoa returner 0
<[dmp]> tjohansen-arb: hvor 0 normalt betyder, at gik godt
<tjohansen-arb> ok så havde jeg misforstået det tidligere, uha jeg blvier klogere idag.  takker for guldkornene
<[dmp]> tjohansen-arb: der findes også ||, som gør det omvendte.. (kommandob udføres hvis kommandoa giver ikke-0)
<[dmp]> eller, omvendt er måske så meget sagt :)
<tjohansen-arb> Dejligt tilfredstillinde at se ens script køre perfekt. takker endnu engang dmp.   .... så er er føraften.
<lars_t_h> [dmp] && decibyte Jeg har en tråd på ubuntudanmark.dk/forum om at skrive et C program der starter setuid root, som så starter et script der arver rettigheder fra setuid root programmet
<lars_t_h> Det var en gut der skulle styre en maskine via Ubnuntu, hvor rettighedsystemet var noget i vejen
<[dmp]> lars_t_h: okay?
<lars_t_h> [dmp] && decibyte det r den her tråd: http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=14347
<Ubuntubruger1> ?spørgsmål    .. jeg har lavet noget lort, så programmerne i kubuntu ikke vises i proceslinjen, men derimod kun de klassiske "symboler" som batteri, ur og andre widgets .. hvad gør jeg
<Ubuntubruger2> hey, er da har erfaringer med fitpc ?
<lars_t_h> [dmp], han kan bruge det med setuid root programmer kompileret fra C kode til at køre ting automatisk, han også gøre det uden -  altså starte som root bruger, og så bruge su programmet til at skifte til lavere rettigheder
<Ubuntubruger2> Er da nogle :-)
<lars_t_h> det sidste er nok det nemmeste
<lars_t_h> hej Ubuntubruger2, har hørt om den, jeg har ikke sådan en men måske kan jeg alligvel? Stil dit spørgsmål
<Ubuntubruger2> Jeg leder efter en billig server, da jeg skal til at leje med linux
<Ubuntubruger2> den skal stå on 24/7 og kører nogle små hjemmesider
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger1 - du kan vel tilføje det panel og widgets du har smidt ud
<Ubuntubruger2> 3-4 stks
<Ubuntubruger2> små cms hjemmesider
<Ubuntubruger2> Og i den anledning, søger jeg noget da bare virker - og kan kører windows også.
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger2, har du en 2 computer du kan bruge, for så kan du  købe en plug pc, der ikke har skærmkort, man kommunikerer med den via terminalen over netværk eller via rs232
<Ubuntubruger1> det er ikke et panel eller nogle widgets jeg har smidt væk ... har fået venstreklikket og trykket så den ikke viser de programmer jeg har åben :( ..
<lars_t_h> sådan koster kun 1300 kr ca
<[dmp]> lars_t_h: sikkert - har ikke rigtig sat mig ind i traaden og det ser ud til at han har fundet en anden loesning
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger2: har du set paa virtuelle servere?
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger1, jeg kender ikke frygtelig meget til KDE, du kan hoppe over i en terminal ved at trykke ALT+F2, og så starte en terminal derfra - jeg kan ikke lige huske hvad terminalprogrammet i KDE hedder
<lars_t_h> når den er startet kan du køre:
<lars_t_h> sudo apt-get --assume-yes --reinstall install kubuntu-desktop
<lars_t_h> det geninstallerer hele dektop, uden at det dog er en hel geninstallation
<lars_t_h> når den er færdig efter meget lang tid så kører du
<lars_t_h> sudo shutdown -r now
<Ubuntubruger1> ro på .. har kun fået gjordt så panelet ikke viser hvilke vinduer der er åbne, ikke så det er slettet :) men ellers tak, det da en sidste udvej :)
<lars_t_h> som genstarter maskinen
<lars_t_h> husk også lige et sudo før den apt-get kommando fra før
<Ubuntubruger1> i know .. SUperuserDO :)
<[dmp]> Man kan vel ogsaa bare rename .kde4 (?) folderen, hvis man vil resette
<Ubuntubruger1> men der må da være en simplere metode :)
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger1, true :)
<Ubuntubruger1> det bare om ikk der er nogen der ved hvordan :D
<lars_t_h> [dmp], jah borset fra at det måske æder vigtige opsætningsfiler, f.eks kodeord til en nettjeneste
<Ubuntubruger2> lars mange tak
<Ubuntubruger2> jeg søger ikke virtuelle servere
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger1, såvidt jeg husker hedder det proprgam kdewin
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger1: maaske det her;  http://forums.opensuse.org/archives/sf-archives/archives-software/334428-disappearing-kde-panel.html#post1550543
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger1 har du prøvet at genstarte og se om den kommer til live igen af sig selv?
<Ubuntubruger2> Jeg skal kører en lille hjemme biks
<Ubuntubruger2> meget bedre at hoste det selv
<Ubuntubruger1> ja det har jeg ... virker ikk ..
<Ubuntubruger2> Dog hvad er jeres erfaringer
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger2: Ja, jeg hoster ogsaa selv. Men du risikere at betale mere i stroem og hardware end at leje det i byen
<Ubuntubruger2> fitpc sluger 6-8 wat i strøm :-(
<Ubuntubruger2> :-)
<Ubuntubruger2> kan hoste omkring 4-5 hjemmesider uden problemer
<dmcn> det afhænger vel i høj grad af definitionen på en hjemmeside
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger2: en lille vps kan snildt hoste 4-5 hjemmesider, paa en ordenligt internet-forbindelse
<dmcn> jeg tvivler på du kan hoste eb.dk på en sådan maskine :)
<Ubuntubruger2> Det er udelukkende små hjemmesider dmp
<Ubuntubruger2> nej helt klart ikke eb.dk :-)
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger2, en lille x86 PC uden blæser vil være fint, skal der en desktop på kan du vælge lubuntu der ikke sluger ret mange ressourcer, fitPC er et udmærket valg - du kan også vælge ARM maskiner der typisk koster 1//2, men der er der ikke Windows til endu - og du kan ikke køre x86 Windows programmer på en Windows der kører på en ARM maskine.
<Ubuntubruger2> jeg er back om 10 min  - så kan i lige anbefale hvilken hardware min fitpc skal have?
<Ubuntubruger2> så kan jeg opkøbe den
<Ubuntubruger2> tak for hjælpen indtil da
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger2, jeg ville også gå efter en VPS - virtuel privat server, de er billige, og du kommer i gang med for et meget lille beløb pr måned - til et par 100 kr pr måned afhængig af hvad du vælger.
<[dmp]> Ja. Ned til en 50-60 kr - saa er der styr paa hardwaren, internet og stroem.
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger2: Men det er svaert at vurderer hvad du skal bruge. Det kommer an paa hjemmesiderne. Hvis det er statisk html uden noget synderligt trafik, kan naesten alt bruges
<Ubuntubruger2> det er hjemmesider med cms- systemer
<Ubuntubruger2> typo3, wordpress,drupal.
<[dmp]> typo3 er temmeligt tungt da jeg forsoegte .. men det er mange aar siden
<Ubuntubruger2> jep
<Ubuntubruger2> det var dengang
<Ubuntubruger2> Det er med vilje jeg ville ude og rode med servere selv
<Ubuntubruger2> fordi jeg ville skabe noget erfaring
<Ubuntubruger2> jeg får samme pris
<Ubuntubruger2> 120 kr om året for FIT pc cirka ?
<Ubuntubruger2> forstår så ikke hvorfor jeg skal ud og ofre 100 kroner mdr?
<[dmp]> hvor kan man koebe/leje en fitpc til 120 pr aar?
<Ubuntubruger2> det kan man ikke
<Ubuntubruger2> en hvis man opkøber den for de 3000 kroner
<Ubuntubruger2> så betaler du vel kun 120 om året for strøm ?
<Ubuntubruger2> men"
<Ubuntubruger2> i længden +
<Ubuntubruger2> så kan du rode med tingene selv
<Ubuntubruger2> meget sjovere end en virksomhed
<[dmp]> Hvordan det? En vps har du fuld adgang til, du kan bare ikke roere den
<[dmp]> og for 3000kr, kan du faar en del hosting.. og hvis du ender med at have en for lille server, saa flytter du over paa en stoerre naar der er behov.. uden at skulle til at koebe nyt hardware
<[dmp]> Anyway - det er jo helt op til dig :)
<Ubuntubruger2> dmp er du der?
<Ubuntubruger3> hey dmp er du der
<[dmp]> hej Ubuntubruger3
<Ubuntubruger3> Jeg er ubuntubruger2 i virkligheden :-)
<[dmp]> :)
<Ubuntubruger3> Vi havde en snak om server før, ved du om det er muligt at kører windows på fitpc?
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger3: det vil jeg tro
<Ubuntubruger3> Jamen i forhold til dit gamle svar omkring VPS, så er det fordi jeg gerne ville have tingene selv :-)
<Ubuntubruger3> Jeg ville leje med lidt af vært, så kan jeg jo ikke købe rundt hele tiden.
<Ubuntubruger3> Dog har jeg en webserver hos et webhotel i forvejen :-)
<Ubuntubruger3> Jeg ville gerne vide hvad du ville anbefale mig udeover FitPc?
<Ubuntubruger3> gerne billigt?
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger3: der er jeg nok den forkerte at spoerge - jeg interessere mig ikke for hardware.
<Ubuntubruger3> hehe
<Ubuntubruger2> ?spørgsmål jeg har lavet en fejlfri kubuntu installationsdisk, og har ubuntu på den anden computer, men når jeg opstarter den med i får jeg ikke muligheden at starte en installation af kubuntu ... jeg vil gerne have afinstalleret ubuntu og installeret kubuntu.. hvordan gør jeg?
<Ubuntubruger3> Er igang med at finde ud af om jeg skal bruge debian eller ubuntu til min næste server. I vil sikkert mene ubuntu. men hvorfor ?
<Ubuntubruger2> jeg har fundet en løsning ...
<Ubuntubruger2> Ubuntubruger3 - ubuntu er nemt og finde ud af for nybegyndere, hvorimod Debian er mere effektivt hvis du er vant til det :P
<Ubuntubruger3> Hver eneste af de funktioner jeg bruger er 100% ens i begge, så det er lige nemt for mig, det er mere noget med hvilke sources jeg skal følge, squeeze eller 11.10
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger3: Jeg bruger debian, fordi den altid har vaeret meget stabil og koerer fint.
<Ubuntubruger3> ubuntu kører ikke med seneste php5 versioner, det kan man få via dotdeb på squeeze, som tilgengæld har en ældre kernel en ubuntu. osv
<Ubuntubruger3> Squeeze skal næsten også per defination være mere stabil end ubuntu som nupper en del pakker fra testing og mere ustabile debian pakker. Har stødt på et par problemer med ubuntu, men ingenting der betyder noget. Ubuntu kører bare lidt det hurtigere, samme gøre testing på de scripts vi kører ift. sqeeze
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger3: saa er spoergsmaalet jo bare - hvad du vaegter hoejst .. Jeg valgte Debian, fordi det skal bare virke. Og saa maa jeg noejes med lidt aeldre versioner af de forskellige ting..
<Ubuntubruger3> Ja det er bare lige definationen af stabil, jeg har kørt et par ubuntu vps i flere md uden nedetid, de kører bare. Så er det lidt svært at blive klog på.
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger3: Tag et valg og se om det ikke virker for dig :) Du kan jo skifte hvis det gaar helt galt
#ubuntu-dk 2011-10-28
<tjohansen-arb> timestamp variabel i et script.
<tjohansen-arb> har dette: timestamp=$(date +%c)
<tjohansen-arb> når jeg så bruger $timestamp i scriptet så viser den den samme tid og ikke den rigtige tid
<tjohansen-arb> altså den opdaterer ikke tiden.
<[dmp]> tjohansen-arb: Det er sådan det virker :) Du skal kalde date igen, hvis den skal opdateres
<tjohansen-arb> ok
<Ubuntubruger5> hej
<pixiarvai> hej
<Ubuntubruger5> er her nogen der ved om man kan installere gnome 2,3 på ubuntu 11.10
<pixiarvai> hmm, jeg ved ikke lige med 2,3 ... Gnome3 kan man vist
<pixiarvai> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<pixiarvai> Du skal i login skærm skifte brugerflade, ved at klikke på højre ikon og vælge Gnome
<Ubuntubruger5> ja dt ved jeg
<pixiarvai> ok
<Ubuntubruger5> hvad synes du om det nye unity
<pixiarvai> hehe
<pixiarvai> jeg bruger gnome på begge mine
<Ubuntubruger5> alså gnome 3
<pixiarvai> og ærligt talt kan jeg ikke lide Unity, men det er jo en smagssag
<Ubuntubruger5> jeg bruger unity kan godt li det, men synes også gnome er godt
<pixiarvai> det er 2,3 på min 10.04, på 11.04 mener jeg også at det er 2,3 (den er ikke tændt lige nu)
<Ubuntubruger5> synes du compiz virker fint
<pixiarvai> yes
<Ubuntubruger5> men man kan godt lave noget ged i det synes jeg
<pixiarvai> det kører perfekt her på et nvidia 9600 gs
<Ubuntubruger5> okey
<Ubuntubruger5> er du meg dygtigt til linux
<pixiarvai> jeg skriver da lidt guides :)
<Ubuntubruger5> okey sejt
<pixiarvai> http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=86&Itemid=88
<Ubuntubruger5> kan du installere en driver i linux
<pixiarvai> mener du grafisk, eller det med at starte op i CLI og gører det
<Ubuntubruger5> jamen var det ikke dig jeg snakked med over skype
<Ubuntubruger5> det ved jeg hvis ikke
<pixiarvai> du logger jo ikke ind med et "nickname", så ubuntubruger5 kan jo være hvem som helst, der logger ind via klienten i forum
<pixiarvai> hvis du tit er herinde, kan du bruge X-chat til at logge på, og sætte et fast brugernavn http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=89&Itemid=93
<Ubuntubruger5> okey tak for det
<pixiarvai> så lidt .. jeg bruger det selv
<Ubuntubruger5> okey
<Ubuntubruger5> har du tid en dag over skyp hjælpe mig med den driver
<pixiarvai> graffikdrivere er det nok bedre at henvise dig til forum med .. jeg er ikke den bedste til det
<Ubuntubruger5> det er et tv kort jeg har købt i netto, men der stod at det kunne bruges i linux
<stix> Ubuntubruger5: har du fået det til at virke?
<Ubuntubruger5> nej
<Ubuntubruger5> nej
<stix> har du fået driverne med på et medie?
<stix> og kan du se kortet i ubuntu?
<Ubuntubruger5> det ved jeg ikke helt har ikke så meget for stand på det men kan vi tage det en anden dag
<pixiarvai> kør :  lspci
<pixiarvai> og se om kortet er til at se
<Ubuntubruger5> for skal pute børn
<Ubuntubruger5> tusind tak for input
<pixiarvai> så lidt
<sorenb> Er der nogen som kan få dr.dk/nu til at virker i 11.10?
#ubuntu-dk 2011-10-29
<Ubuntubruger4> Hej - har et underligt problem med en plotter, der ikke kan "snakke" med ubuntu 11.04 - nogen der tør give et bud på løsning
<Ubuntubruger8> nogen på linjen...!
<Ubuntubruger3> hallo does anyone have the komand to kill airplain mode through termianl?
<Ubuntubruger3> er der en der har kommandoen til at slukke flytilstand gennem terminal?
<cromag> jeg har ingen idé om hvad det er.
<Ubuntubruger3> ok. Mit problem er at jeg lige har installeret 11.04 på kærestens computer - men jeg kan ikke få det trådløse netværk til at virke fordi den bliver ved med at slå "flytilstand" til. Jeg har forsøgt at slå det fra manuelt gennem: netværk;trådløs;flytilstand;fra men den bliver ved med at slå det til igen... nogle gode ideer?
<Ubuntubruger2> Hej jeg er ny ubuntu bruger. jeg er stødt på en problem. min printer en cannon MF8030Cn, har jeg ikke driver til linux, og når jeg downloader dem på cannon hjemmesiden, ved jeg ikke helt hvad jeg skal gøre med filerne ??? hjelp en ny ubuntu  bruger
<Ubuntubruger8> Hej jeg er ny ubuntu bruger. jeg er stødt på en problem. min printer en cannon MF8030Cn, har jeg ikke driver til linux, og når jeg downloader dem på cannon hjemmesiden, ved jeg ikke helt hvad jeg skal gøre med filerne ??? hjelp en ny ubuntu  bruger
<Ubuntubruger8> Hvordan starter man en Lubuntu install fra ubuntu den vil ikke boot fra usb
#ubuntu-dk 2011-10-30
<Ubuntubruger4> im new ubuntu user. just got a cannon mf8030cn printer. been on cannons homepage but not much help how to install driver and software on linus... any1 can help
<dmcn> ?spørgsmål min ubuntu-install er holdt op med at poppe min key-manager op, når jeg ssh'er o.l. - har nogen et bud på hvordan jeg får liv i den igen?
<TLE> ?spørgsmål min nyinstallerede mythbuntu vil nogle gange ikke start op, den bliver på splashscreen med alle prikker fyldt ud. Jeg kan ssh til den, men skrivebordet kommer ikke frem. Er der nogen der har nogen tips til hvordan jeg skal fejlsøge det?
<nikolaj_basher> TLE, Ved ikke om du har prøvet det, men har du prøvet escape?
<TLE> TLE: nej, det har jeg ikke
<nikolaj_basher> Havde samme problemer på min bærbar, herefter gik den videre i opstart processen
<TLE> men jeg er afhængig af at denne maskine kan starte op af sig selv, så jeg bliver nødt til at finde problemet
<nikolaj_basher> TLE, Hvis den starter op kunne du jo se log fil, og se om der er en service den får det til at hænge
<TLE> hvilket log fil er det jeg skal kigge i
<nikolaj_basher> to sek.
<nikolaj_basher> TLE, bruger dem for sjældent skal lige se i mine egne
<TLE> ?spørgsmål jeg har et script som gerne skulle kunne slukke computeren via et d-bus kald
<TLE> dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest=org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit /org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Manager org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.Manager.Stop
<TLE> hvis jeg kører det fra en terminal virker det fint, men hvis jeg kører det fra den brugers crontab så får jeg en tilladelsesfejl
<TLE> Error org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.Manager.NotPrivileged: Not Authorized
<TLE> er der nogen der ved hvorfor jeg har forskellige tilladelser alt efter om jeg er logget in normalt eller kører det fra et cronjob
<Ubuntubruger4> hey
<Ubuntubruger4> hvad er forskellen imellem ubuntu og debian ?
<nikolaj_basher> TLE, har du istedet for prøvet at angive hvilket bruger der kører dit script?
<nikolaj_basher> TLE, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto , prøv at se halvejs ned på siden
<TLE> Ubuntubruger4: på hvilken måde mener du?
<Ubuntubruger4> Hvad er bedst at bruge?
<Ubuntubruger4> hvad er forskellen imellem dem?
<TLE> hvis du spørger i en ubuntukanal vil du nok som regel få at vide at ubuntu er det bedste
<TLE> ok, der er en række forskelle
<TLE> Ubuntubruger4: der en del svar på lignende spørgsmål her: http://www.linuxin.dk/node/13347
<Ubuntubruger4> Den har jeg nemlig læst
<Ubuntubruger4> Jeg skal til at installere en webserver
<Ubuntubruger4> skal jeg kører ubuntu linux eller standard ubuntu ?
<TLE> øhh det er vist det samme, mener du standard ubuntu eller ubuntu-server
<TLE> nikolaj_basher: hvilken sektion mener du? Jeg har ikke angivet det, men jeg har tjekket at det er min almindelige bruger som kører de jobs ved at sætte en "whoami" derind i
<Ubuntubruger4> TLF jeg mener om jeg skal kører ubuntu server eller standard ubuntu ?
<Ubuntubruger4> Lige en fejl fra min side før
<TLE> det kommer nok lidt anpå dit erfaringsniveau og de krav der er til systemet
<TLE> ubuntu server kommer så vidt jeg ved uden noget grafisk system, så det vil sige at du skal kunne finde ud af at sætte det hele op via terminalen
<TLE> men så sparer du jo til gengæld de resourcer som der skal til at køre sådan et
<nikolaj_basher> TLE, ved ikke rigtig hvordan man kan tjekke hvilken fejl, men kan se man kan tvinge crontab at køre et givent script af en givent brugersrettigheder, så det kan være der er en fejl. Så kunne være du kunne udlukke den ved at angive direkte hvilken bruger der skal køre crontab hændelsen
<nikolaj_basher> Det står ca. midt på sidste angivelse af bruger ved job
<TLE> men omvendt, hvis du ikke er helt tryg ved terminalen, er det måske bedre at æde den lille ydelsesstraf og køre en standard-ubuntu
<Ubuntubruger4> Jeg siger mange tak TLE :-)
<Ubuntubruger4> Har jeg mulighed for at lave fjernsupport til min desktop via windows ?, altså til standard ubuntu ?
<Ubuntubruger4> SÃ¥ jeg kan styrer den direkte.
<TLE> Ubuntubruger4: ja
<Ubuntubruger4> Ok, det er bare med at connecte via ip adressen?
<TLE> hvis du har kontrol over det netværk den sidder på, det kan godt være det er nødvendigt at åbne en port i routeren
<Ubuntubruger4> arh ok
<Ubuntubruger4> Jeg har hentet ubuntu og skal til at brænde på disken nu
<Ubuntubruger4> men da var noget man skulle før det?
<Ubuntubruger4> den skulle brændes på en speciel måde?
<TLE> det skal bare brænde indholdet af iso-filen og ikke iso-filen selv
<Ubuntubruger4> arh ok takker
<TLE> nikolaj_basher: under "advanced crontab"?
<Ubuntubruger4> Kenneth du er vel ikke ham der ejer opencompany ?
<nikolaj_basher> TLE, yep, det var da en mulighed for at være sikker på der ikke er en eller anden bug
<nikolaj_basher> som giver fejlen
<TLE> ja, men det er kun til root cronjobs, man kan ikke angive en bruger når man kører det som bruger cron jobs
<Ubuntubruger4> TLF: det var nemlig til dig :-)
<Ubuntubruger4> TLE
<TLE> Ubuntubruger4: det var så lidt :: nej det er jeg desværre ikke, men jeg handler der ;)
<Ubuntubruger4> Når men du har det samme navn :-), du har vel ikke styr på fitpc?
<Ubuntubruger4> Samme navn som ejeren derfra..
<TLE> det hylede mig totalt ud af det den, da jeg ringede til og gutten i den anden ende præsenterede sig med samme navn og efternavn som mig
<TLE> jeg har faktisk lige købt en
<Ubuntubruger4> aha er det fitpc2 du har køb?
<Ubuntubruger4> overvejer at købe en nemlig
<Ubuntubruger4> kan du linke mig den du har købt, og hvad bruger du den til?
<TLE> HOLDT
<TLE> her skal man lige trække vejret dybt
<TLE> jeg bruger den som server og er rigtig glad for den til det
<TLE> men, det driversituationen til det grafikchipset der sidder i er noget forbandet rod og har været det de sidste 2 år, så hvis man skal bruge det grafisk output kan det bestemt ikke anbefales
<Ubuntubruger4> aha
<Ubuntubruger4> hvad har du givet for den?
<TLE> men der er en fitpc 3 på vej lige om hjørnet
<Ubuntubruger4> Ja her d. 15 november :-) - som jeg venter på
<TLE> men det bliver dig ikke helt ligeså lavstrøms som 2'eren er
<Ubuntubruger4> Hmm 3"eren kommer til at sluge lidt ekstra, men ikke meget.
<Ubuntubruger4> den kan så også meget meget mere.-
<TLE> der står lidt om den nye på version 2, i Peter Tofts blogs
<Ubuntubruger4> Ja det har jeg læst.
<TLE> ahh, jeg ved ikke om der er nogen officieller tal endnu
<Ubuntubruger4> Skal hoste omkring 5 hjemmesider på 3"eren
<TLE> men den gamle bruger 6-8 watt og rygterne taler om 18 i den nye
<Ubuntubruger4> Kan du linke mig nogle websider du kører på den?
<Ubuntubruger4> 18 damn
<TLE> så det er jo mere end en fordobling
<Ubuntubruger4> Er 3"eren uden blæser?
<TLE> ikke at jeg skal spille smart eller noget, men er tiden ikke lidt løbet fra at hoste hjemmesider selv
<Ubuntubruger4> Jeg ville hellere have en som kan kører som desktop fuld ud
<Ubuntubruger4> Ja dog men hvis man skal have erfaring med ssh osv, er det en god start :-)
<Ubuntubruger4> istedet for en vps, også er det naturligvis lidt sjovere :-)
<TLE> ja, jeg mener Peter Toft siger at hans hjemmeside kører fra hans fitpc2
<Ubuntubruger4> Jeg tror ikke 3eren sluger 18 watt.
<TLE> jeg ved det desværre ikke
<Ubuntubruger4> ok men nice at hører dine erfaringer
<TLE> men under alle omstændigheder er det måske værd at vente lidt med at investere
<Ubuntubruger4> Hvad har du dog givet for den?
<Ubuntubruger4> Altså til 3,eren mener du vel?
<TLE> tror det var 3100, jeg købte den version uden disk
<TLE> ja, vente på 3'eren
<Ubuntubruger4> Du kan jo også kører windows på den formentlig
<TLE> ja, men det kommer ikke til at ske
<Ubuntubruger4> Det var måske lidt dumt for dig at investere i en 2"er når en 3"er er på vej
<Ubuntubruger4> Den kommer her d. 15 nov jo.
<TLE> måske, det kommer meget anpå hvad strømforbruget bliver, for jeg købte den specifikt fordi jeg ville have noget med ultralavt strømforbrug
<TLE> men ellers sælger jeg den brugt og køber mig en 3'er
<Ubuntubruger4> aha..
<Ubuntubruger4> Jamen du kan kontakte mig efter jeg har købt den og hører hvordan er gået vel :-)
<nikolaj_basher> TLE, så spildte jeg vidst din tid.
<Ubuntubruger0> ?spørgsmål
<Ubuntubruger4> ja
<Ubuntubruger4> ?
<Ubuntubruger0> er der nogen som har haft problemer med installere vlc?
<Ubuntubruger4> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html burde sku virker som den skal?
<TLE> nikolaj_basher: oh well, jeg tror jeg prøver noget andet en dbus i stedet for
<TLE> Ubuntubruger4, Ubuntubruger0 nej
<nikolaj_basher> TLE, men du fandt en løsning?
<TLE> i 99 procent af alle tilfælde installeres programmer i ubuntu med pakkehåndteringsprogrammet
<TLE> Ubuntubruger4: ahh sorry, det var også det der stod der
<TLE> nikolaj_basher: ja, jeg har givet min bruger adgang til at køre halt og det funker, det ville jeg bare gerne have undgået
<TLE> Ubuntubruger0: hvad gør du og hvad sker der?
<Ubuntubruger0> det har jeg prøvet, men det virker ikke
<Ubuntubruger0> der står det her: W: Kunne ikke hente http://ppa.launchpad.net/ailurus/ppa/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources 404  Not Found  W: Kunne ikke hente http://ppa.launchpad.net/ailurus/ppa/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-i386/Packages 404  Not Found  W: Kunne ikke hente http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/ppa/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources 404  Not Found  W: Kunne ikke hente http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/ppa/u
<nikolaj_basher> TLE, Klar :-) men har bare oplevet man ikke kan få alt i linux verdenen ;-)
<Ubuntubruger4> Er det bedst at installere ubuntu med 64-bit eller 32-bit ?
<TLE> Ubuntubruger0: jamen, det ser ud til at du har et problem med nogle af din tredjeparts-programkilder
<Ubuntubruger0> TLE: hvordan kan jeg løse problemet?
<TLE> åbne softwarekilder og gå over på fanebladet "Anden software" og fjerne v'et fra de kilder som giver problemer
<TLE> ailurus og taulurus
<TLE> hvad så end det er
<TLE> det ser ikke ud til at der er lavet nogen udgivelser af det software til oneiric
<Ubuntubruger0> når jeg har skrevet den første kode (sudo apt-get update) og skriver denne her (sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-pulse mozilla-plugin-vlc), så står der at der nogen pakker som ikke kunne installeres
<TLE> Ubuntubruger0: ok, men der er ikke længere nogen fejl når du kører update?
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger0, har du - Vælg ”Anden software”, marker ved ”Canonical-partnere”
<Ubuntubruger0> TLE: det ligner det ikke, for der står færdig når den er færdig.
<Ubuntubruger0> pixiarvai: den er valgt
<TLE> Ubuntubruger0: ok, lad os tage det i trin
<pixiarvai> jeg kan ikke lige teste det, jeg er på 10.04 og 11.04
<Ubuntubruger0> TLE: ja lad os det.
<TLE> for det første skal vi sikre os at din pakkeinformation er i orden efter at vi har fjerne de softwarekilder
<TLE> så hvis du åbner synaptic, sådan som der står øverst på den side fra vlc
<Ubuntubruger0> synaptic?
<TLE> synaptic er et pakke håndteringsprogram, er du på ubuntu 11.10?
<Ubuntubruger0> ja, det er jeg
<TLE> ok, så bare tryk windowstast og start med at skrive synaptic indtil programmet kommer frem
<pixiarvai> synaptic er ikke med i 11.10 ..... sudo apt-get install synaptic
<TLE> what???
<pixiarvai> det er i hvert fald hvad de skriver i forum
<TLE> hmm, men det er jo ikke sikkert det virker hvis der er ballade med hans pakkeinformation
<pixiarvai> hmmm... pas
<Ubuntubruger0> efter jeg har trykket windows knappen og skriver synaptic, men der kommer ikke noget frem
<TLE> Ubuntubruger0: ok, hvad sker der når du skriver sudo apt-get update
<TLE> får du stadig fejl der?
<Ubuntubruger0> der er ingen fejl, for der står færdig til sidst
<TLE> ok
<pixiarvai> TLE,  skal vi prøve "sudo dpkg --configure -a " ?
<pixiarvai> skader i hvert fald ikke
<TLE> Ubuntubruger0: hvad sker der hvis du skriver apt-cache search vlc
<TLE> pixiarvai: hvis update kører er den vel i orden
<pixiarvai> burde det være
<TLE> kommer vlc pakken frem blandt resultaterne
<Ubuntubruger0> der står mange gange vlc efter jeg har skrevet det: apt-cache search vlc
<TLE> ok, men står er der en linje hvis der kune står vlc i første kolonne, som er pakkenavnet
<Ubuntubruger0> den første hvor der står vlc står der: vlc - multimedia player and streamer
<TLE> ok, hvad sker der hvis du skriver sudo apt-get install vlc
<Ubuntubruger0> der står stadig det samme som sidst med at nogen pakker ikke kunne installeres
<TLE> er det det eneste der står?
<Ubuntubruger0> Nogle pakker kunne ikke installeres. Det kan betyde at du har ønsket en umulig situation eller bruger den ustabile distribution, hvor enkelte pakker endnu ikke er lavet eller gjort tilgængelige. Følgende oplysninger kan hjælpe dig med at klare situationen:  Følgende pakker har uopfyldte afhængigheder:  vlc : Afhængigheder: vlc-nox (= 1.1.12-2~oneiric1) men den bliver ikke installeret        Afhængigheder: libsdl-image
<Ubuntubruger0> Afhængigheder: libtar0 men den kan ikke installeres        Afhængigheder: libxcb-keysyms1 (>= 0.3.8) men den kan ikke installeres        Anbefalede: vlc-plugin-notify (= 1.1.12-2~oneiric1) men den bliver ikke installeret        Anbefalede: vlc-plugin-pulse (= 1.1.12-2~oneiric1) men den bliver ikke installeret E: Kunne ikke korrigere problemerne, da du har tilbageholdt ødelagte pakker.
<TLE> hmm, det ser ud som om der er noget gået i stykker med dit pakkesystem
<TLE> pixiarvai: vidste du noget om hvordan man fiksede det
<Ubuntubruger0> er der mulighed for at jeg kan lave det?
<TLE> Ubuntubruger0: ja, det mener jeg, jeg kan bare ikke huske hvordan
<Ubuntubruger0> TLE okay, glad for at du gad tage tid til at hjælpe en ny bruger af ubuntu. for nu ved jeg i det mindste hvorfor  jeg ikke kunne installere vlc
<pixiarvai> sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-pulse mozilla-plugin-vlc   er ellers godt nok skrevet, hvor for det så ikke virker i 11.10 ved jeg ikke lige
<TLE> Ubuntubruger0: det er ok, det er bare pudsigt hvordan det er sket, for normalt er det supernemt at installere software i ubuntu
<pixiarvai> vlc-plugin-notify har jeg ikke
<TLE> det er bare at åbne softwarcenteret og søge efter det
<Ubuntubruger0> Pixiarvai: det virker ikke pga af de ødelagte pakker som er tilbageholdt.
<pixiarvai> hmmm
<pixiarvai> du kan prøve at slette de 3 pakker og starte forfra :  sudo apt-get purge vlc vlc-plugin-pulse mozilla-plugin-vlc && sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-pulse mozilla-plugin-vlc
<Ubuntubruger0> hvordan sletter jeg de pakker?
<pixiarvai> kør hele den kommando jeg lige skrev ^ , "purge" sletter i den første del
<Ubuntubruger0> skal jeg skrive hele kommandoen? eller er det to kommandoer?
<pixiarvai> det er en lang .
<Ubuntubruger0> kan stadig ikke gøre noget
<pixiarvai> hmmmmmmmmmm
<Ubuntubruger0> TLE: synes os at det er nemt installere programmer på ubuntu
<pixiarvai> prøv lige : sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Ubuntubruger0> pixiarvar: der står færdig. det gik vist godt
<pixiarvai> ok, så ved vi da at det virker generelt
<Ubuntubruger0> ok, hvad så nu?
<pixiarvai> prøv denne (igen) :  sudo apt-get purge vlc vlc-plugin-pulse mozilla-plugin-vlc && sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-pulse mozilla-plugin-vlc
<Ubuntubruger0> der står det her: Nogle pakker kunne ikke installeres. Det kan betyde at du har ønsket en umulig situation eller bruger den ustabile distribution, hvor enkelte pakker endnu ikke er lavet eller gjort tilgængelige. Følgende oplysninger kan hjælpe dig med at klare situationen:  Følgende pakker har uopfyldte afhængigheder:  mozilla-plugin-vlc : Afhængigheder: vlc-nox (= 1.1.12-2~oneiric1) men den bliver ikke installeret  
<Ubuntubruger0> Afhængigheder: vlc-nox (= 1.1.12-2~oneiric1) men den bliver ikke installeret E: Kunne ikke korrigere problemerne, da du har tilbageholdt ødelagte pakker.
<pixiarvai> er det en frisk 11.10 install, eller en opgraderet 11.04 ?
<Ubuntubruger0> frisk install fra usb
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, jeg har en ligende fejlmeddelse i Maverick Meerkat - men for en helt anden pakke - skifte server?
<lars_t_h> er løsning?
<pixiarvai> lars_t_h, mener du en evt fejl i det danske filspejl ?
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, ja - der kan være en generel fejl
<pixiarvai> der har vist også været en del bøvl med filspejlet denne gang, men jeg troede at det var rettet
<lars_t_h> jeg bruger normalt lth.se serveren da den er den hurtigste
<lars_t_h> der har været meget knas med den danske server for en-to måneder siden hvor jeg så skiftede
<lars_t_h> til lth.se
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, den er gost sat til den danske server, jeg prøver lige at skifte til lth.se serveren og ser om jeg får problemer
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger0,  prøv at skifte til "Hovedserveren" under Opdateringshåndtering>indstillinger>Hent fra (vælg Hovedserver der)
<Ubuntubruger0> hvordan gøre jeg det?
<pixiarvai> Opdateringshåndtering har du været i
<pixiarvai> hov ... stien er Opdateringshåndtering>indstillinger>ubuntu-software
<Ubuntubruger0> den har jeg ikke været, den har bare poppet op i siden når der har været opdatering
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, ingen problemer med lth.se serveren
<Ubuntubruger0> er det den under softwarekilder, der er en som hedder: hent fra(server fra danmark)
<pixiarvai> ja ... ude i højre side er der en pil op/ned , brug den til at vælge Hovedserveren
<Ubuntubruger0> server for danmark
<Ubuntubruger0> har gjort det nu
<pixiarvai> står der så "Hent fra: Hovedserver" nu
<Ubuntubruger0> ja, der
<Ubuntubruger0> ja, det gøre der nu
<pixiarvai> prøv denne (igen) :  sudo apt-get purge vlc vlc-plugin-pulse mozilla-plugin-vlc && sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-pulse mozilla-plugin-vlc
<Ubuntubruger0> Læser tilstandsoplysninger... Færdig Virtuelle pakker som 'mozilla-plugin-vlc' kan ikke fjernes E: Kunne ikke lokalisere pakken vlc E: Kunne ikke lokalisere pakken vlc-plugin-pulse
<pixiarvai> jeg kan ikke lige finde på mere nu ..... giv den gas lars_t_h  ;)
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger0, er du med i forum ? , der er jo flere derinde som evt kan hjælpe
<Ubuntubruger0> ja, jeg er med i forum, men jeg ville lige prøve her først, for det kunne være jeg kunne have fået løst problemet her
<Ubuntubruger0> men jeg prøver på forum og tak for hjælpen ;)
<pixiarvai> så lidt, jeg skal nok følge tråden, og hvis jeg kommer på noget skriver jeg det
<Ubuntubruger0> ok, det lyder fint.
<Ubuntubruger4> hej freaks
<Ubuntubruger4> jeg har hentet ubuntu
<Ubuntubruger4> også udpakket den fra iso filen og smidt den på en dvd cd og brændt.
<Ubuntubruger4> Jeg kan ikke boote cden hvorfor?
<Ubuntubruger4> har brændt den via windows stifinder
<Ubuntubruger4> Bare udpakket - og kastet filerne i stifinder og trykket brænd!
<pixiarvai> Brænding i Windows : http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=94&Itemid=98#4
<pixiarvai> jeg tror at du skal prøve sådan
<pixiarvai> udpakket ??? .. en .iso skal ikke udpakkes før man brænder
<Ubuntubruger4> hvad gør man så pixirvai?
<pixiarvai> som i guiden jeg linkede til
<Ubuntubruger4> Jeg ved sidst da jeg prøvet noget, var det noget med img burn halløjsa
<Ubuntubruger4> tak den prøver jeg
<Ubuntubruger4> har lige et spørgsmål, man kan installere windows & ubuntu samtidig
<pixiarvai> ja
<Ubuntubruger4> når man starter op har man så valgmuligheden derfra, eller skal mann gøre noget specielt
<pixiarvai> du får sådan en menu http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm268/christianarvai/grub-dualbootresized.png
<Ubuntubruger4> Så vælger man den første ?
<pixiarvai> ja
<pixiarvai> og hvis du helst vil have Win som den første (hver gang) kan du kigge her http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=98&Itemid=102#28
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger0 jeg skal lige se fra hvilket arkiv dine pakker skal komme fra. det tager lidt tid
<Ubuntubruger0> pixiarvar: jeg fik det til at virke. jeg prøvede en gang mere inden jeg skulle til at skrive ind på forum og nu er den install. men farverne ser lidt forkert ud.
<lars_t_h> hej Ubuntubruger0 det lyder godt
<Ubuntubruger0> lars_t_h: ja, er os glad for at den er installeret
<pixiarvai> hvor slemt er det med farverne ?
<Ubuntubruger0> vandet er lilla farve og personernes hudfarve er blegegrønt
<pixiarvai> øøøø nå, den fejl kan jeg ikke lige huske at have set før
<Ubuntubruger0> pixiarvai: ok. kan det være at jeg skal install vlc igen? eller noget andet jeg mangler at installere.
<Ubuntubruger0> når jeg kigger på grafik, står der grafiktilstand: standard og driver: ukendt
<pixiarvai> vlc-plugin-pulse er et "lydplugin" og "mozilla-plugin-vlc" er til Firefox, jeg tror ikke at det er dem
<pixiarvai> hvad sker der hvis du smider en helt alm. DVD i den ?
<pixiarvai> bemærk at pakken "libdvdcss2" skal være installeret for at man kan afspille DVD
<Ubuntubruger0> det samme
<Ubuntubruger0> jeg tror ikke at jeg har den installeret
<pixiarvai> det kan du se i softwarecenter
<Ubuntubruger0> jeg har denne her installeret: libdvdread4 4.1.3-10ubuntu4.1
<Ubuntubruger4> pixirvai litespeed kender du noget til det?
<pixiarvai> nej, den er ikke i softwarecenter på min (10.04)
<Ubuntubruger4> hvordan tjekker jeg min ip4 adresse i iunbut
<Ubuntubruger4> ubuntu
<Ubuntubruger4> det var ifconfig
<pixiarvai> mener du hvilken ip du har ?
<Ubuntubruger4> pixiarvai jeg skal installere en webserver, hvor folk kan administere deres egne domæner
<pixiarvai> ahh ok
<Ubuntubruger4> altså ligesom ejet webhotel bare på min server´+
<Ubuntubruger4> vi taler php/mysql
<Ubuntubruger4> hvad skal jeg ud efter
<pixiarvai> aner det ikke :D
<Ubuntubruger4> arh ok
<Ubuntubruger4> hvordan kan jeg lave fjern support til min linux maskine?
<pixiarvai> kom igen når jeg har taget datamatikeruddannelsen hehe
<Ubuntubruger4> ubuntu desktop
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger4: ifconfig eller "ip a"
<[dmp]> saa kan du se hvordan dine netkort er sat op
<Ubuntubruger4> arh ok
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger4: men ved du ikke altid hvilken ip din maskine har? Det er jo ikke ngoet som man bare lige aendre
<wangerin> Ubuntubruger4: Hvad definierer du som fjern-administration?
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger4: saa jeg vil da bare smide det i en configfil
<Ubuntubruger4> jeg ville lave fjernsupport til min bærbar som kører ubuntu fra en windows maskine
<wangerin> openssh-server på din maskine giver dig samme adgang som en terminal lokalt på maskinen
<Ubuntubruger4> Altså vi taler fjern forbindelse
<wangerin> Ubuntubruger4: Og hvordan vil du få fat i din maskine? Sidder dine maskiner på samme LAN, eller skal du ind ude fra den store stygge verden?
<Ubuntubruger4> den sidder på samme lan
<wangerin> Jeg bruger kun ssh når jeg laver fjern-administration
<Ubuntubruger4> men jeg ville have den virker udefra og hjemmefra også
<Ubuntubruger4> ja du laver ssh
<Ubuntubruger4> men jeg ville lave fjernadministration også
<wangerin> Du er jo nød til at fortælle konkret hvad du gerne vil. Jeg har ingen brug for grafisk brugeflade, derfor bruger jeg ssh (og der er altid båndbrede til en ssh-forbindelse ;-) )
<Ubuntubruger4> jeg ville gerne administererer serveren direkte via fjernforbindelse
<Ubuntubruger4> fra en windows maskine
<Ubuntubruger4> udefra og hjemmefra også
<Ubuntubruger4> kører med offentlig ip
<Ubuntubruger4> og kører med en standard ubuntu
<wangerin> En server spilder ikke kruftet på grafik. Derfror ssh ;-)
<wangerin> SÃ¥ installere du fx webmin til at administrere mashinen.
<wangerin> Den grafidke brugerflade kan du henter over via vlc.
<Ubuntubruger4> ok
<Ubuntubruger4> men kan jeg på nogle måde lave fjernforbindelse ?
<wangerin> Hvis din fjern-mashine sidder bage en router skal du ha sat noget vpn op (openvpn er rimeli nem at gå til
<wangerin> Definer fjernforbindelse. SSH giver dig 100% adgang til maskinen via en terminal
<Ubuntubruger4> Det er så jeg kan styrer min bærbar
<Ubuntubruger4> via musen i ubuntu :-)
<wangerin> VLC
<Ubuntubruger4> ?
<wangerin> System / indstillinger / fjernskrivebord hedder menupunktet vistnok på dansk.
<Ubuntubruger4> ja men hvad skriver jeg når jeg connecter fra min windows maskine
<wangerin> Der kan du sætte fjern-maskinen op til at kunne fjernstyres
<Ubuntubruger4> taler du i ubuntu eller windows nu?
<wangerin> på den lokale maskine (win / mac / linux / mobiltelefon ) skal du ha installeret
<wangerin> på den lokale maskine (win / mac / linux / mobiltelefon ) skal du ha installeret en vlc-klient.
<Ubuntubruger4> aha
<Ubuntubruger4> hvordan installerer jeg den?
<wangerin> Hvad der findes yil windows kan jeg ikke svare dig på, men spørg google om noget ala "vnc windows"
<wangerin> Og jeg kan se jeg vrøvler - du skal ha fat i vNc ikke vLc ;-)
<Ubuntubruger4> ja hehe
<wangerin> Sikke en forskel et enkelt bogstav kan gøre ;-)
<Ubuntubruger4> så jeg skal installerer det program i windows
<Ubuntubruger4> og connecter derfra til min bærbar
<wangerin> Ja.
<Ubuntubruger4> så begge maskiner skal have vnc installeret?
<wangerin> Den lokale er selvfølgelig den du sidder ved. Den skal ha en klient. Den anden ende skal ha en server. Begge dele er med i ubuntu i indtil flere varianter, og findes til alle platforme.
<Ubuntubruger4> min stationær kører windows og bærbar ubuntu
<Ubuntubruger4> Så skal det jo opsættes i ubuntu? da det er serveren
<wangerin> Jeg er 100% opensource-mand, så jeg kan ikke hjælpe mig med windows enden.
<wangerin> Ja som jeg skrev tidligere. Så sætter du serveren op
<Ubuntubruger4> aha ok
<Ubuntubruger4> ville lige kigge på et.
<Ubuntubruger4> kender du til litespeed ?`
<wangerin> vnc findes som sagt stort set til alle platforme, og du vil kunne connecte på kryds og tværs
<wangerin> Hvad er litespeed?
<Ubuntubruger4> http://www.litespeedtech.com/overview.html
<wangerin> Nej. Og da den ikke ser ud til at være opensource vil jeg personligt ikker røre den med en ildtang. Jeg har brændt naller nok gange på closedsource løsninger.
<wangerin> Men det skal da ikke afholde dig fra at bruge dem ;-)
<Ubuntubruger4> jeg har installeret en webserver online
<Ubuntubruger4> på mecci.dk nu - men jeg har også installeret phpmyadmin som jeg ikke kan tilgå
<Ubuntubruger4> altså mecci.dk/phpmyadmin ?
<wangerin> Ubuntubruger4: Umiddelbart ser det ud som om du har smidt den det forkerte sted
<Ubuntubruger4> hvad mener du ?
<wangerin> mecci.dk/phpmyadmin => The requested URL /phpmyadmin was not found on this server.
<wangerin> altså phpmyadmin ;-)
<Ubuntubruger4> wangerin hvis jeg ville connecte via ssh fra min windows  - hvad gør jeg?
<wangerin> downloader putty eller en anden ssh-client. Putty er en fin lille tingest som klarer stor set det hele
<Ubuntubruger4> jeg kan se for at connecte udenfra via ssh kræves da openvpn vel
<wangerin> Ubuntubruger4: Du skrev tidligere at du havde en offentlig IP. I så fald kan du tilgå maskinen udefra. Hvis ikke skal du enter lave noget port-forward og/eller vpn, eller få sat en ipv6 tunnel op, hvis du er rigtig god ;-)
<Ubuntubruger4> ok
<Ubuntubruger4> så i ftp indtaster jeg min ip ved adresse hvad med brugernavn og password ?
<wangerin> ftp?
<wangerin> ftp er ikke godt at bruge. Alle undervejs på din signalvej kan se din kode, at de overføres i klar tekst.
<Ubuntubruger4> sftp så
<wangerin> det var bedre ;-) sftp kører via din ssh-forbindelse, og du skal selvfølgelig ha hul mellem de to maskiner, og så bruger du bare ipen. login skal du selvfølgelig bruge det du har sat op på din server
<Ubuntubruger4> Respons:	fzSftp started Kommando:	open "arslan@91.100.102.166" 22 Fejl:	Forbindelse mistet ved timeout Fejl:	Kunne ikke forbinde til server
<Ubuntubruger4> hvad kan det skyldes
<Ubuntubruger4> har port 80 åben i routeren
<wangerin> du skal ha prikket hul på port 22 (eller hvilken port du nu vælger at bruge - 22 er standard ssh)
<wangerin> Mange flytter over på alternative porte for at gøre det lidt mere besværligt for hackere ;-)
<Ubuntubruger4> det gør jeg under port forwars formentlig?
<wangerin> Jeps
<wangerin> Samme sted som du sendte port 80 videre til din webserver
<wangerin> En anden ting er at du bør bruge ssh-nøgler, så kan uautoriserede ikke komme ind på din maskine ved at gætte din adgangskode
<wangerin> Kig her for hvordan: http://www.google.dk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=putty%2Bssh-keys&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBsQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.howtoforge.com%2Fssh_key_based_logins_putty&ei=RrytTrzvBpGzhAeh9IzbDw&usg=AFQjCNHe8Hdg3rpHHIYQ-U9We6T7CLIoOQ
<wangerin> Hmm. Den ender her: http://www.howtoforge.com/ssh_key_based_logins_putty
#ubuntu-dk 2012-10-22
<christoffer> Christoffer here from the Swedish LoCo. Ubuntu UDS coming up next week anyone attending and interested in an informal meet-up?
<christoffer> I'm interested in gathering the attendes that come from the nordic countries if possible.
<lars_t_h> christoffer, "Ajenbo" is attending the UDS, he is sometimes online in the #ubunut-dk-snak channel, but not now
<christoffer> lars_t_h, thank you... at least one =)
<lars_t_h> you also create a user account on http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/ create a pb (=private message)
<lars_t_h> christoffer, ^
<christoffer> yes, actually I was thinking about making a general post on my blog and then try to spread the word around on different forums...
<christoffer> ubuntudanmark.dk/forum is the "official" or most active forum?
<lars_t_h> christoffer, he had talked about we should do a meeting where we distrobute Ubuntu 12.10
<christoffer> lars_t_h, during UDS next week?
<lars_t_h> christoffer, it is "the" forum for danish ubuntu activity , we are a official ubuntu loco team
<lars_t_h> christoffer, yes
<christoffer> perfect
<lars_t_h> but i no nothing about its progress
<christoffer> ok
<lars_t_h> so ask him, Ajenbo
<christoffer> lars_t_h, yes I will
<jarlen> christoffer: I think there's 3 people from the Danish LoCo going
<christoffer> jarlen, even better =)
<jarlen> indeed :)
<jarlen> I'm not going, but I'm thinking about joining some after hour stuff
<jarlen> but I don't think any of the Danish guys has anything planned yet
<christoffer> when asking around in the different nordic LoCos it seems that we will be a handful of people attending
<jarlen> cool
<jarlen> nice to be represented :)
<Ubuntubruger6> help
<Ubuntubruger6> Hej håber der er en venlig sjæl oppe på dette tidspunkt.
<Ubuntubruger6> som kunne have lyst til at hjælpe mig igennem at gøre en usb bootable (lyder dumt har vitterlig prøvet alt)
#ubuntu-dk 2012-10-27
<Ubuntubruger8> Er der nogen der ved noget om svxlink der er lavet til radioamatørbrug af smosvx   her er ole oz7t
#ubuntu-dk 2013-10-23
<person11> hi
<person11> anyone from copenhagen here?
<person11> anyone from copenhagen here?
#ubuntu-dk 2013-10-26
<leif_> hej
<vithic> Ah, fedt. Jeg troede at der var den 28:e i dag, og joinede #ubuntu-dk-moede. \o/
<Martinjo84> :9
#ubuntu-dk 2014-10-21
<Blfriis> Nogen der har en forklaring på, hvorfor at jeg får denne meddelse, når jeg klikker på afdelinger på ubuntuDK siden  " InformationVis aktive emner | Vis uløste emnerDu er blevet udelukket permanent fra dette board.
<Blfriis> Kontakt venligst boardadministrator for yderligere oplysninger.
<Blfriis> Din IP-adresse er blevet udelukket. "
<Blfriis> Jeg er logget ind
<jarlen_> Det lyder som om din IP-adresse er blevet banned
<Sunai> bannet ip
<Blfriis1> Sunai:  bare mærkeligt når jeg er logget ind
<Sunai> hmm
<Sunai> så ved jeg det ikke
<Blfriis1> nej heller ikke jeg, men må se om ikke det retter sig..
<Sunai> kan jo også være en fejl
<Blfriis1> ja nemlig ;)
#ubuntu-dk 2014-10-23
<Ubuntubruger3> Hejsa. Jeg kan ikke lige huske om det er idag ubuntu 14.10 bliver frigivet. Nogen der ved om det ER idag?
#ubuntu-dk 2014-10-25
<Ubuntubruger6> Hej når jeg installere ubunto kan jeg så samtidig formatere win 7 eller skal det gøres først
#ubuntu-dk 2014-10-26
<pinnerup> Nogen vågne?
<pinnerup> Jeg har problemer efter at have installeret 14.10. Den vil ikke opdatere (sudo aptitude update), men melder fejl, når den skal hente opdateringer fra en dansk server.
<pinnerup> -+-
<pinnerup> W: Failed to fetch http://dk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic/restricted/source/Sources: 404  Not Found [IP: 194.19.194.51 80]
<pinnerup> W: Failed to fetch http://linux.dropbox.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages: Bad header line
<pinnerup> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<pinnerup> E: Couldn't rebuild package cache
<pinnerup> -+-
<pinnerup> Det er kun den første fejl, jeg tænker på. Den anden er urelateret.
<jarlen> Det sker ofte at nogle af serverne går ned omkring ny version release
<jarlen> Det har flere gange været et problem med de danske servere
#ubuntu-dk 2015-10-20
<Ubuntubruger4> Hej allesammen. Jeg har en computer med Ubuntu Server på. Men findes der et program man kan lægge på så man kan lave en PXE boot på en anden computer og installere eks windows på computeren fra serveren?
<Ubuntubruger4> ?Hej allesammen. Jeg har en computer med Ubuntu Server på. Men findes der et program man kan lægge på så man kan lave en PXE boot på en anden computer og installere eks windows på computeren fra serveren?
<maveas> Ubuntubruger4: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer ?
<Ubuntubruger4> maveas Den der ved jeg ikke helt om jeg kan finde ud af hehe.
<Ubuntubruger4> Er det ikke også un til at installere ubuntu distroer med?
<maveas> Ubuntubruger4: Den her guide er til CentOS, men mon ikke den kan inspirere dig til at gøre det på Ubuntu? http://www.tecmint.com/configure-pxe-server-to-install-windows-on-centos/
#ubuntu-dk 2015-10-21
<Ubuntubruger8> Hi
<Ubuntubruger8> ?spørgsmål
<Ubuntubruger8> hvordan laver man en boot USB til en tom HD
<Ubuntubruger8> Skal man bare hente Ubuntu og ligge den ind på USB eller  hvorledes
#ubuntu-dk 2015-10-23
<BarnabasDK> hmm gnome-screensaver har af en eller anden grund bestemt sig for, at sætte mine to skærme til "mirror", når man laver en resume / unlock screen Dvs. jeg skal til at configge skærm opsætning hver gang, jeg låser op for maskinen / bruge xscreensaver i stedet til at slukke montiors
<BarnabasDK> er der nogen der ved, hvilken config fil, der afgør, hvad gnome-screensaver laver en resume til?
#ubuntu-dk 2015-10-24
<Ubuntubruger1> Hej
<Ubuntubruger1> Jeg har en NAS Synology
<Ubuntubruger1> Desværre brød den sammen for en uge siden
<Ubuntubruger1> og jeg ved ikke hvordan jeg redder mine filer....??
<Ubuntubruger1> Jeg har prøvet at indstallere UBUNTU på min computer
<Ubuntubruger1> Men den kan heller ikke komme ind på disken
<Ubuntubruger1> Disken fejler heldigvis ikke noget
#ubuntu-dk 2016-10-25
<Ubuntubruger6> nogen der kan hjælpe mig med Kali Linux?
#ubuntu-dk 2016-10-27
<secret> Hehe
<secret> Kali Linux, du er det forkerte sted.
#ubuntu-dk 2019-10-21
<rpifan> hi
